# Understanding Sq. Ft in relation to Foundation Spraying



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

I have added up all exterior walls for my home, garage, screened-in porch and come to 288 Ft. How do I translate that into gallons required per 1000 Sq Ft. Help me assume best practice or 3-5 Ft up and out. Ultimately wondering how many gallons to mix up for my backpack to do a single perimeter treatment of Talstar. I plan to use a fan tip but also wonder what PSI to use with my4sons backpack (100PSI upgrade pump).


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

See if this helps.
https://www.domyown.com/videos/216

OR 
are you talking for Termites?


----------



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

Factor said:


> See if this helps.
> https://www.domyown.com/videos/216
> 
> OR
> are you talking for Termites?


I am looking for an understanding of how many gallons I should mix, not how to mix or use. I can always just mix up 2 gallons and see what happens but I want to know beforehand if possible.

So if I have 288 feet of perimeter, how do I convert that into Sq Ft if I plan to spray 3-5 ft up and out. 288 x 5 x 5 or ~3000 Sq ft therefore 3gal with 3oz of talstar?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

its 3+5 is 8
288 X 8 = 2304

How every many oz you need for 2304.


----------

